# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Marine Invertebrates

## Gary R

Invertebrates make up over 95% of the animal species on earth. Different species live on land, in freshwater, and in the oceans. Invertebrates are comprised of a vast number of very diverse species, from the octopus to clams, and lobsters to sponges. Each has a specific role they play in the ecosystem. The health of an aquarium is often greatly influenced by the number and kind of invertebrates present. Some clean parasites off of fish, others eat potentially harmful algae, and still others scavenge or sift the sand removing dead debris. Some, like the anemones, have a symbiotic (mutually beneficial) relationship with fish, and others may eat any fish they can catch. Understanding the nature and needs of invertebrate candidates for an aquarium is fundamental in selecting and maintaining the appropriate additions to a tank.

----------


## Nemo

Intresting read. thanks  :Smile:

----------

